#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Bateria 150 AH BOSCH +NOBREAK

## UmDiaFrio

Boa Noite.
Montei um servidor de rede e coloquei um nobreak SMS e Conectei uma bateria Bosch 150AH nele.
Mas quando a nergia cortaa o Nobreak faz um Barulhão tipo Tummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bem alto.
Será que a bateria tem muito amperes para o Nobreak?
Help...

----------


## Rsmol

Amigo seu nobreak tem saida para bateria externa ? pois tenho um da sms de 1400 va e ele tem saida para bateria externa mas na saida ta escrito max 80 amp ! talvez seja a potencia da bateria o meu roda com uma estacionaria de 115 amp e ta normal !

----------


## bjaraujo

É barulhão é o inversor disparando, normal. Porem dependendo de onde você instale o barulho pode ficar mais alto por conta da acústica.
Observe que esse é o mesmo barulho de quando você o liga e ele executa o auto-teste.

----------


## Pirigoso

cara cuidado que é esta merda de nobreak da sms 1400 aqui um pego fogo, compre emerson e dorme tranquilo

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> É barulhão é o inversor disparando, normal. Porem dependendo de onde você instale o barulho pode ficar mais alto por conta da acústica.
> Observe que esse é o mesmo barulho de quando você o liga e ele executa o auto-teste.



Mas tem perigo de pegar fogo algo assim?
Ele tem saida de bateria só que nao utilizei ela,retirei a bateria dele e emendei o cabo para a bateria externa onde ligava a interna.
Barulho é alto estou preoculpado.

- - - Atualizado - - -




> cara cuidado que é esta merda de nobreak da sms 1400 aqui um pego fogo, compre emerson e dorme tranquilo


Poisé meu medo é pegar fogoo mesmo...

----------


## bjaraujo

Impossível responder a esta pergunta.

Para minimizar o risco de incêndio:
remova a bateria interna e instale uma externa (você já fez);use o nobreak em local climatizado;verifique periodicamente as conexões e o cooler no nobreak;use cabo de bitola maior que o usado nas baterias internas (isso por que você aumentou o caminho).

Para minimizar os danos do incêndio:
afaste o nobreak e a bateria de outros equipamentos e de inflamáveis;tenha um extintor à mão (fácil acesso e uso);use alarme ou sensor de incêndio;consulte os bombeiros para melhor orientação.

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> Impossível responder a esta pergunta.
> 
> Para minimizar o risco de incêndio:
> remova a bateria interna e instale uma externa (você já fez);use o nobreak em local climatizado;verifique periodicamente as conexões e o cooler no nobreak;use cabo de bitola maior que o usado nas baterias internas (isso por que você aumentou o caminho). 
> 
> Para minimizar os danos do incêndio:
> afaste o nobreak e a bateria de outros equipamentos e de inflamáveis;tenha um extintor à mão (fácil acesso e uso);use alarme ou sensor de incêndio;consulte os bombeiros para melhor orientação.


Obrigado.
Andei analisando acontece o seguinte:
Corto a energia do nobreak sem nada ligado nele,barulho fica normal.
Ae quandoo ligoo os equipamentos,começa o Nobreak fazer um barulho alto um Tummmmmmmmm...Essa é minha preoculpação.
A questão da bateria ser de 150ah e o nobreak SMS 1400VA que suporta apenas 80ah de bateria externa,não influencia nesse barulho.
Unica coisa que poderia acontecer,é o nobreak nao carregar ela todaa.
Está muitooo estranho...

----------


## Djaldair

Amigo, já que vc abriu o nobreak verifica os parafusos que apertam as lâminas do transformador, aquelas chapinhas que formam o núcleo do transformador, caso estejam com folga elas vibram conforme a frequência da rede, também pode ser os fios do transformador com pouca resina, vc pode passar resina de fibra de vidro ou verniz isso ajuda a isolar também, afastando o risco de fogo, pois diminui o atrito entre as espiras de fio. Verifica também a carga que está colocando no nobreak, pois VA não é Watts, VA é apenas a potência aparente e não a potência ativa (aquela que realmente exerce trabalho). Se resolver o problema posta o resultado ai. Abraço.
Se ajudei não esqueça a estrelinha.

----------


## bjaraujo

O quê você está ligando ao nobreak?

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> O quê você está ligando ao nobreak?


7 ROCKET M5+Base Station
1RB 1100
2 RB 433
8 NANO BRIDGE 
2 SWIT
4 BULLET M5
1 Radio Lumina
OBS:Lembrando se eu nao ligar nada nele,ele nao faz esse barulhoo.
Mas quando ligoo ele da um roncoooo estranhoo sem parar.

----------


## m4d3

> Boa Noite.
> Montei um servidor de rede e coloquei um nobreak SMS e Conectei uma bateria Bosch 150AH nele.
> Mas quando a nergia cortaa o Nobreak faz um Barulhão tipo Tummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bem alto.
> Será que a bateria tem muito amperes para o Nobreak?
> Help...


O barulho que você se refere, quase um tranco, é devido a uma folga nos enrolamentos do transformador deste equipamento, era mais comum acontecer nos antigos SMS de 1200VA mas parece que você deu sorte e o seu também tem o mesmo problema.

Isso não deve afetar o funcionamento, porém o carregador deste nobreak é pra baterias de até 80Ah, ou seja, depois do uso ou ele vai levar muito tempo pra carregar a bateria ou não vai nem dar conta do recado, neste caso utilize um carregador flutuante direto a bateria.

Sobre ter ligado direto nos fios internos do nobreak, eles são dimensionados pras baterias internas mas acredito que o seu nobreak explode antes de derreter os fios se utilizar mais do que a potência nominal do mesmo.

Já tive problema com SMS e sou revenda a mais de 10 anos, é sem dúvida a melhor garantia de nobreak do país, agora o problema que já enfrentei com os mesmos foi que após alguns minutos de uso talvez 15 ou até menos, o nobreak com carga de 30% ou inferior desliga por super-aquecimento, isso é uma vergonha.

Pra piorar acabei investindo em nobreak da APC, 2 anos de garantia e 3 a 5 anos na bateria, após 1 ano de uso mesmo problema do SMS, nobreak de 3kVA com 10% de carga apenas e desligando com menos de 5 minutos, carga das baterias cheia, check-up via software OK, e o maldito do nobreak ainda desliga, esse infelizmente tive de enviar pra 'garantia' que fica a 630km de onde tenho a loja, se fosse SMS eu podia entregar em qualquer revendedor que também serve como ponto de coleta.

Boa sorte amigo, só não abuse das gambiarras pois esse ou qualquer outro nobreak pode simplesmente ser o inicio de um incêndio e custar bem mais caro do que apenas o próprio equipamento.

Abraço

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> O barulho que você se refere, quase um tranco, é devido a uma folga nos enrolamentos do transformador deste equipamento, era mais comum acontecer nos antigos SMS de 1200VA mas parece que você deu sorte e o seu também tem o mesmo problema.
> 
> Isso não deve afetar o funcionamento, porém o carregador deste nobreak é pra baterias de até 80Ah, ou seja, depois do uso ou ele vai levar muito tempo pra carregar a bateria ou não vai nem dar conta do recado, neste caso utilize um carregador flutuante direto a bateria.
> 
> Sobre ter ligado direto nos fios internos do nobreak, eles são dimensionados pras baterias internas mas acredito que o seu nobreak explode antes de derreter os fios se utilizar mais do que a potência nominal do mesmo.
> 
> Já tive problema com SMS e sou revenda a mais de 10 anos, é sem dúvida a melhor garantia de nobreak do país, agora o problema que já enfrentei com os mesmos foi que após alguns minutos de uso talvez 15 ou até menos, o nobreak com carga de 30% ou inferior desliga por super-aquecimento, isso é uma vergonha.
> 
> Pra piorar acabei investindo em nobreak da APC, 2 anos de garantia e 3 a 5 anos na bateria, após 1 ano de uso mesmo problema do SMS, nobreak de 3kVA com 10% de carga apenas e desligando com menos de 5 minutos, carga das baterias cheia, check-up via software OK, e o maldito do nobreak ainda desliga, esse infelizmente tive de enviar pra 'garantia' que fica a 630km de onde tenho a loja, se fosse SMS eu podia entregar em qualquer revendedor que também serve como ponto de coleta.
> ...


Parabéns.
Muito obrigadoo,ja estou providenciando uma fonte da Usina,
e irei aposentar esse Nobreak Vlw mesmo....

----------


## Pirigoso

ta ai

http://www.liebert.com.br/telas/pagi...01%20a%203kVA#

GTX3 eu to usando aqui 2 KVA ou 3 nem lembro mais mas é so alegria permite colocar mais 4 modulos de bateria 4x12*9am 48v com gerenciamento


é o mesma marca que a GVT usa EMERSON



ta aqui o software de monitoramento placa net ( vende separado )
http://www.liebert.com.br/telas/pagi...01%20a%203kVA#

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> ta ai
> 
> http://www.liebert.com.br/telas/pagi...01%20a%203kVA#
> 
> GTX3 eu to usando aqui 2 KVA ou 3 nem lembro mais mas é so alegria permite colocar mais 4 modulos de bateria 4x12*9am 48v com gerenciamento
> 
> 
> é o mesma marca que a GVT usa EMERSON
> 
> ...



Qual o preço?

----------


## Pirigoso

R$ 4.000,00 vc compra nobreak + 1 modulo extero + placa ethernet

----------


## bjaraujo

> R$ 4.000,00 vc compra nobreak + 1 modulo extero + placa ethernet


Procurei mas não ví essa informação no catálogo.
Qual a tensão da bateria?
Ao invés de usar o módulo do fabricante posso instalar uma estacionária? Você já testou isso?
Preciso duma autonomia de uns 120 minutos.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Procurei mas não ví essa informação no catálogo.
> Qual a tensão da bateria?
> Ao invés de usar o módulo do fabricante posso instalar uma estacionária? Você já testou isso?
> Preciso duma autonomia de uns 120 minutos.



cada conjuto de bateria fornece 48V por 36 amperes 12*9am


to usando com 1 modulo qui e configurei reserva de 20% dura exatamente 3horas e 30 min com apenas 1 modulo adcional

não pode colocar bateria externa, tem que ser a original deles que é interligado com cabo deles e tem um CI que controla isso


tenho um consumo de 287W real ligando 
1 servidor supermicro 6 hds thunder
1 - fonte extra para hds
2 desktop servidor dns
2 rocket
1 RB 1100ahx2
1 RB750GL
1 wireless
2 switch 24p
1 estabilizador
1 switch 8P
1 Ap5460



Output:
Updated: March 3, 2013 01:54:27PM




Supported Status
Value
Units


Number Of Output Lines
1



Output Frequency
59.9
Hz


Output Current L1
1.8
A


Output Voltage L1
226.0
V


Output Maximum Voltage L1
227.0
V


Output Minimum Voltage L1
0.0
V


Load (Apparent Power)
408.0
VA


Load (Real Power)
296.0
W


Load / Capacity
21
%




Supported Settings
Value
Units


Nominal Output Voltage
220.0
V


Nominal Power Rating
2000.0
VA


Nominal Output Frequency
60.0
Hz


Nominal Power Factor
0.90

----------


## bjaraujo

On-line + senoidal com ótimo rendimento. Agora esse nobreak ficou barato!!!

Fiquei curioso, por que usa estabilizador? Ele não acrescentará nada ao conjunto apenas elevará o consumo.

Aqui será para:
- um Xeon com um processador para as VMs (dns, radius, windows, web server etc);
- um dual core para cache com lusca;
- um ou dois Atom (ou outro de menor consumo) para QoS + Firewall e Concentrador de pppoe.
- 3 switches;
- 5 radios (provavelmente deixarei os rádio num nobreak dc que possuo);

Tá na lista de próximas aquisições!

----------


## Pirigoso

> On-line + senoidal com ótimo rendimento. Agora esse nobreak ficou barato!!!
> 
> Fiquei curioso, por que usa estabilizador? Ele não acrescentará nada ao conjunto apenas elevará o consumo.
> 
> Aqui será para:
> - um Xeon com um processador para as VMs (dns, radius, windows, web server etc);
> - um dual core para cache com lusca;
> - um ou dois Atom (ou outro de menor consumo) para QoS + Firewall e Concentrador de pppoe.
> - 3 switches;
> ...


a saida e entrada dele é a mesma ou 220v ou 110v como tenho equipamentos que so opera em 110v coloquei um estabilizador

----------

